# Oil pump and timing



## crxvfr (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a 91 nissan frontier with the ka24de. I just did the timing chain, gears, oil pump, etc. It started, ran, and sounded great first twist of the key but the timing is retarded despite the distributor being advanced to the stop. I removed the valve cover and double checked the cam timing and it looks ok. When this happens on an american made vehicle, you just pull out the distributor and rotate it a tooth. Since the oil pump drives the distributor instead of visa-versa, I'm assuming I have to pull out the oil pump and rotate it to get the timing correct, right? I aligned the pitted mark on the shaft of the oil pump before installation but it must have spun a little when I installed it? I do NOT have to remove the timing cover again to get it right do I? Do I have the right idea? Is there a trick to this so I don't have to do it several times or is it a trial and error kind of thing? Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil pump does not drive the ignition distributor on the KA24DE; it's driven off the timing chain assembly idler sprocket distributor gear. You just pull out the distributor out a bit and rotate it a tooth; just like on a Chevy small block V8.

What you're describing is a KA24E where the oil pump drives the distributor.


----------



## crxvfr (Apr 8, 2012)

> What you're describing is a KA24E where the oil pump drives the distributor.


I really appreciate the reply. I must have screwed up on the engine model number and that's why I'm coming here to talk to people who know what they are talking about. 

The distributor hooks up to a _shaft with a gear_ that runs between the oil pump and distributor. The bottom of the distributor has a half moon socket type connection instead of gears. When I take out the oil pump, the shaft will come out as well. I think this is the part I need to take out and reinstall but I'm not sure how to get it aligned properly.

My truck has 196,000 and it went that far on the original chain, tensioners and gear set despite being the kind that tends to explode and was recalled years ago! I found the guide in my oil pan in a million pieces. It had been shredded by the chain and gears after it fell off. The only thing left was the bolts that held them in place. The loose chain had buzzed a chain shaped depression into the timing cover next to the water journal. ...just in time. I can't believe it was still running. Happy to have fixed it for $200 in parts when the dealer wanted $2000.00.

....but still need to find out how to align the oil pump shaft so that my timing isn't retarded :crazy:

Thanks again.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here you go:
Remove the distributor and the oil pump. Now you need to find Top Dead Center (TDC) for the compression stroke in order to time the ignition distributor. To find TDC, remove #1 spark plug. Have someone tap the ignition switch start position to slowly crank the motor while you put your thumb over the spark plug hole. When you feel the compression, stop. Now look down at the timing pointer at the front pulley. It should be pointing to ZERO. If not, manually turn the motor by hand clockwise or counter-clockwise until it's pointing to ZERO.

The oil pump uses a shaft to turn the distributor. Insert this shaft onto the oil pump with the punch mark on the shaft lining up with the hole on the oil pump (below gear). Install pump/shaft to block. When installed the end of the shaft will look like a "D", when looking into the distributor hole while standing at the drivers side front wheel well. Actually, it (the "D") will be more of a "11:45 o'clock" position, NOT quite "12:00"; if not, then remove, and reinstall until the above position is obtained.

Determine the #1 plug wire location on the distributor cap. Mark that location on the distributor body. Now insert the distributor into the block so that the rotor ends up pointing to the mark you put on the side of the distributor body. You now are timed close to correct; you should be able to start the motor.


----------

